
Who invented the internet? - vinnyglennon
https://hackernoon.com/who-invented-the-internet-f06a7ffb7f3c
======
bediger4000
Somewhere around 1994-95, I had a Usenet signature that included "This post
brought to you by Bill Gates, Inventor of the Internet". I included it in an
attempt to get the unselfconsciously self-righteous to correct me, but I ended
up being surprised by how many people seemed to actually believe it.

------
atxlurker
I thought it was Al Gore?

~~~
2to15characters
It was Al Gore

